# Speedlimk Medusa NX 5.1 ( SL-8793-SBK ) funktioniert nicht richtig



## Mischk@ (19. August 2009)

Hallo, habe mir heute ein Headset von Speedlink Medusa NX 5.1 Gaming Headset gekauft.

Hab es angeschlossen mit usb und allen steckern, doch muss ich feststellen an dem Kabek wo man die Lautstärke usw einstellen kann, fun ktioniert die Virbation Volume nicht für den Bass, egal wie man dran dreht, ist immer gleich schwach, mein empfinden nach.

Hat jemand ne Ahnung wwarum oder geht das nur bei spielen oder ist es gar kaputt ???

Irgendjemand hab ich mal gehört, meinte es gab ne fehlerhafte serie...???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JayDee1207 (19. August 2009)

Bassumleitung in der Creative Konsole aktivieren. In den Vistasoundoptionen  (wenn du Vista hast) bei Vollspektrumlautsprecher die Häkchen weg machen.


----------



## DrSin (19. August 2009)

Bzw die Lautsprecherauffüllung aktivieren und das Bassmanagement muss auch an sein (wenns keine X-Fi ist)


----------



## Mischk@ (19. August 2009)

Sorry jungs, aber ich versteh kein wort...

Also ich hab vista und standart 5.1 soundkarte onboard vom 
Asus P5EWS Evolution ( müsste Black Hawk SoundMAX Analog sein )

wo muss ich unter vista was einstellen ? den hab ich da...

UND MIR IST AUFGEFALLEN,DAS DURCHGEHEND KNIRSCHENDE GERÄUSCHE AUS DEN KOPFHÖRERN KOMMT ( und das wie ich find laut ) UND WENN ICH SCROLLE im Internet DAS KNIRSCHENDE GERäUSCHE AUS DEN KOPFHÖRERN KOMMT.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JayDee1207 (19. August 2009)

Zu den Geräuschen: schliess mal das Headset über das mitgelieferte Netzteil an(die Stromversorgung) und stell die Regler an der Kabelfernbedienung auf 5.
In der Taskleiste unten rechts sollte ein lautsprechersymbol sein. Da klickst du mal mit rechter maustaste rauf, dann Wiedergabegeräte, dann deine Lautsprecher konfigurieren da kannst du 5.1 etc einstellen und eben auch Vollspektrumlautsprecher, da dürfen keine Häkchen sein. Leider kenn ich mich mit Onboardkarten gar nich aus was du da einstellen musst und kannst weiss ich leider nicht.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (19. August 2009)

zu dem knirschen beim scrollen: hast du den Kopfhörer über das Front-Panel angeschlossen? Probier mal den Kopfhörer direkt am Mainboard anzuschließen, dann müsste das knirschen beim scrollen weg sein, das liegt an der Verkabelung vom Frontpanel.


----------



## Mischk@ (19. August 2009)

Also das Knirschen ist soweit minimiert das ich das nicht mehr höre ausser beim Scrollen, das doch noch sehr laut, bloß leiser wollte ich nciht gehen, da sonst selbst mit Windows media player kaum laute musik rauskommt...

Hab den Regler auf 5 gemacht. Frontpanel benutze ich nicht, habé hinten alles direkt angeschlossen ( unabhängig von Netzteilbetrieb oder hinten am pc in den USB... ) rauschen über rauschen ( hört sich an wie ne crossmaschine...)

Unter windows dort rechte maustaste usw. hab ich alles gemacht nd gefunden wie du es gesagt hast, aber nix gefunden mit vollspecktrum.

und was mir aufgefallen ist, das wenn ich den 5.1 Soundtest mache wo die glocken so klingel, geht nur Vorne L, Vorne R, Hinten L und Hinten R.... aber Center und Subwoffer geht nicht... hmmm komisch...

Habt ihr noch mehr gute ideen ?????


----------



## JayDee1207 (19. August 2009)

Dumme Frage: Du hast nicht zufällig die Stecker des Mikrofons und der Center/Sub vertauscht ???


----------



## Mischk@ (19. August 2009)

Nee, hab ich paar mal kontroliert ist koreckt, was mir aber jetzt aufgefallen ist, egal welche einstellungen den sub kann ich an meinem regler am kabel überhaupt nicht einstellen, der bass wird aber etwas besser,wenn ich unter vollspecktrum ( was ich jetzt gefunden habe ) nur " vorne links und rechts " ein häckchen setze... aber echt nur ganz minimal...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (19. August 2009)

Bei einem 5.1 Kopfhörer solltest du eigentlich "Vollspektrum" komplett abschalten,es sei denn, der Kopfhörer hat keinen Subwoofer.


----------



## Mischk@ (20. August 2009)

So es funktioniert endlich !!! 


Ich hab jetzt 2 mal treiber neu instaliert und mal ein anderen Treiber genommen und nicht den von Asus seite. vielleicht lag es daran...

Aber es geht, ich kann alles einstellen und die Bassvibration 
ist auch da !!!!

vielen DANK an euch 3 !!!!!!

nach der instalation genau das gemacht was ihr meintet und es ging sofort !!!!

THANKZ


----------



## Smile47 (15. Oktober 2009)

Hi, 
könntest du mir mal bitte sagen, welchen Treiber du benutzt? Oder kann mir mal wer einen guten Treiber sagen? Ich suche schon die ganze Zeit, finde aber Keinen. Bei mir ist der Bass immer nur auf dem rechten Ohr, auf dem Linken kommt nichts. 
Danke

hat sich schon erledigt, beitrag kann gelöscht werden.


----------

